# Are Arcadia jungle dawn lights good for plants and frogs



## FrogCallsAreNice (Oct 3, 2020)

Does anyone know if these lights are good for planted tanks(and frogs) I mean as long it’s led it should be safe right?


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

At a quick glance it looks like it would work fine. It’s in the right kelvin range and it seems to be made to grow plants, no reason it shouldn’t work. They seem a fairly expensive, but then again I know nothing about that type of Screw in LED fixture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes, many people use Jungle Dawns. I did for a few years, and they worked well (grew plants well, decent enough color rendition) and were reliable.


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

Im using them. And well by now...


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

I've been using the new jungle dawn LED bars for a while now and wouldn't hesitate to recommend them. They are a lot brighter and more expensive than is actually necessary to grow many common vivarium plants though and you can also achieve great results with much cheaper lights and generic LEDs.
The LED bars are probably actually too bright for some applications and unnecessary unless you have very tall tanks or plants that require extremely bright light.


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Louis said:


> I've been using the new jungle dawn LED bars for a while now and wouldn't hesitate to recommend them. They are a lot brighter and more expensive than is actually necessary to grow many common vivarium plants though and you can also achieve great results with much cheaper lights and generic LEDs.
> The LED bars are probably actually too bright for some applications and unnecessary unless you have very tall tanks or plants that require extremely bright light.


Thank you for the information. I was almost certain I was going to lighten my wallet too much on the JD-LED. However, you get what you pay for. But, sometimes it can pay to be thrifty. I would like to buy a bar from JD, Just not yet. 
I am now in the process of obtaining the hardware and assembling my first viv. I have found this board and everyone in here more than helpful. 
I'm kind of leary of the led strips on Amazon. Is there one aspect over another in choosing a led strip without breaking the bank? What should be the key factor be in choosing an led?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

Louis said:


> I've been using the new jungle dawn LED bars for a while now and wouldn't hesitate to recommend them. They are a lot brighter and more expensive than is actually necessary to grow many common vivarium plants though and you can also achieve great results with much cheaper lights and generic LEDs.
> The LED bars are probably actually too bright for some applications and unnecessary unless you have very tall tanks or plants that require extremely bright light.


I agree in my case I have a really tall tank that’s why I Need them


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

GEG64 said:


> I'm kind of leary of the led strips on Amazon. Is there one aspect over another in choosing a led strip without breaking the bank? What should be the key factor be in choosing an led?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


There are plenty of cheaper alternatives with the same color temperature (6200 K°) as the jungle dawn LEDS which delivers the necessary wavelengths of light for photosynthesis and good color rendition.
Personally I'm not a fan of ones that incorporate distinct blue LED's although I have a cheap 'Nicrew' LED from amazon on one of my aquariums that has a rocker switch to alternate between white light/blue light/blue and white light and I'm getting fantastic growth from the plants.
Be careful not to accidentally buy one of the LED lights designed solely for photosynthesis that put out a bright pinkish/purplish light.
There are some people who really know their stuff when it comes to LEDS on here and build their own so someone else might be able to give you even more specific advice.


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks, Louis. Your information helps me a lot.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

> Be careful not to accidentally buy one of the LED lights designed solely for photosynthesis that put out a bright pinkish/purplish light.


This is important! Don't buy "plant grow lights" - they look like shit. Plants love 'em but you will not. Lights made for vivs look good and can be fairly expensive. Lights made for normal household applications are much cheaper (in >1 sense of the word), and can also look good (there's significant amounts of "detail" that matter though).



> Does anyone know if these lights are good for planted tanks(and frogs) I mean as long it’s led it should be safe right?


@OP - what do you mean "safe"? You mean like "doesn't emit bio-meaningful amounts of UV" or something? Or "works great around water"? 



> They seem a fairly expensive, but then again I know nothing about that type of Screw in LED fixture


Agreed - the price looks a little high, relative to square-toot coverage. Not sure how far down they punch - looking at their tables the drop-off is pretty bad for all but the longest. Also - it seems these new bars are not screw-ins, it appears they're daisy-chain linkers like the LED shoplights and under-cabinet lights. That's a plus to me - 1) no need to mount & wire lamp holders, and 2) less likely to consume lots of outlet/receptacle space.

Also OP - is thee any special reason you are looking at bar (long / skinny) configurations? Would a panel work (more rectangular, or even square) just as well for you? I ask because many here speak highly of Spectral Designs. I just got my first pair (one each for two vivs) about 2 months ago and can also report very high satisfaction, so far anyway:
Products - Spectral Designs

The size variety is a little overwhelming, but useful. You can also ask for custom. I went stock - think I got the 17x12 size. I'd need to go measure them. Regardless, they're now my best-looking light, just from a walk-in-the-room, first-impressions perspective. The plants like them too. In some adjacent vivs I have some of the old screw-in JD units. I like the panels better. So much that I'm fixing to get me some more.

Just a thought. Good luck!


----------

